# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Προβλημα κεντρικό κλειδωμα σε Hyundai Getz 2007

## lefteris251

Καλησπέρα σε όλους εχω προβλημα με το κεντρικό κλειδωμα σε Hyundai Getz 2007. Λοιπον όταν ξεκλειδώνω ή κλειδώνω το αμάξι δουλεύει μόνο του οδηγού καμία αλλη ουτε το πορτ μπαγαζ. Ειτε με το τηλεχειριστήριο είτε χειροκίνητα εχω το ίδιο ακριβως πρόβλημα. Υπάρχει καποιο ρελε ή ασφάλεια που ευθύνεται οποιος γνωρίζει παρακαλώ να ενημερώσει. Ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Πιθανότατα να έχει καεί κάποια ασφάλεια. Δες στο manula πια ασφάλεια αντιστοιχεί στο κεντρικό κλείδωμα, βρες την στην ασφαλειοθήκη και τσέκαρε την αν είναι καμμένη.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

σε μενα παντως σε λιγο παλιοτερο hyundai accent, παρουσιασε το ιδιο προβλημα αλλα σε μενα σε διαστημα ενος μηνος αρχισαν ολες οι κλειδαριες να κλεινουν αλλα ακουγονταν να ξεψυχισμενες και αδυναμες. Οποτε επρεπε να ελεγχω οτι ολες εχουν κλεισει ή μηπως καποια εμεινε ανοιχτη.  Με καινουργια μπαταρια. Καθε μερα εκλειναν ολο και πιο οριακα μεχρι που τωρα που μιλαμε ουτε καν θυμαμαι οτι εχω κεντρικο κλειδωμα, παρα κλεινω ολες τις κλειδαριες μονος μου. Λιγο που το ειχα αναφερει σε ενα σερβις μου ειχαν πει ενα απαγορευτικο ποσο επισκευης...

----------


## johnnkast

Ψαχνεις μια ασφαλεια "CDrlock" στην ασφαλειοθηκη κατω απο το τιμονι.....Αν ειναι καλη τοτε εχεις θεμα με τη μοναδα κεντρ. κλειδωματος που ειναι στο μηχανισμο στην κλειδαρια στην πορτα του οδηγου

----------


## vasilllis

συνηθες προβλημα σε κλειδαριες ειναι να κολανε λογω παλαιοτητας..Ειδικα του φιλου που αναφερει οτι αρχισε σιγα σιγα να εμφανιζεται.Αν εσενα εγινε ξαφνικα ισως ειναι ηλεκτρολογικο προβλημα...

ΥΓ οι ασφαλειες επισκευαζονται ,πιστευω καποιος θα βρεθει να το κανει..

----------


## Dbnn

> Ψαχνεις μια ασφαλεια "CDrlock" στην ασφαλειοθηκη κατω απο το τιμονι.....Αν ειναι καλη τοτε εχεις θεμα με τη μοναδα κεντρ. κλειδωματος που ειναι στο μηχανισμο στην κλειδαρια στην πορτα του οδηγου



Αν δεν είναι καμμένη αυτή η ασφάλεια, τότε ψάξε ποιά κλειδαριά δεν λειτουργεί σωστά. Κάποιο μοτέρ είναι κολλημένο και η μονάδα κεντρικού κλειδώματος δεν δίνει εντολή.

----------


## johnnkast

> Αν δεν είναι καμμένη αυτή η ασφάλεια, τότε ψάξε ποιά κλειδαριά δεν λειτουργεί σωστά. Κάποιο μοτέρ είναι κολλημένο και η μονάδα κεντρικού κλειδώματος δεν δίνει εντολή.



Στο Getz δεν υφισταται feedback απο τις αλλες κλειδαριες.....

----------


## .::Nikos::.

> Ψαχνεις μια ασφαλεια "CDrlock" στην ασφαλειοθηκη κατω απο το τιμονι.....Αν ειναι καλη τοτε εχεις θεμα με τη μοναδα κεντρ. κλειδωματος που ειναι στο μηχανισμο στην κλειδαρια στην πορτα του οδηγου



Συγγνώμη, έχουν βάλει την μονάδα μέσα στην πόρτα; Έξυπνο! Γιατί ως γνωστόν εκεί δεν έχει καθόλου υγρασίες...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## China

> Συγγνώμη, έχουν βάλει την μονάδα μέσα στην πόρτα; Έξυπνο! Γιατί ως γνωστόν εκεί δεν έχει καθόλου υγρασίες...



Σε όλα τα αυτοκίνητα ο ηλεκτρομαγνητικός μηχανισμός για την κλειδαριά και ο μηχανικός μηχανισμός είναι μέσα στην πόρτα. Γιατί σου φαίνεται περίεργο...;

----------


## Πατέντες

Στο δικό μου αυτοκίνητο είχα ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και έβγαλα την μπαταρία, επειδή δεν μπορούσα να βρω την ασφάλεια του συναγερμού, για κάνα 2-3 λεπτά και μετά όταν το σύνδεσα δούλεψε.
Προφανώς, στην δική μου περίπτωση, θα ήταν κάποιο μπλοκάρισμα.
Δεν χάνεις κάτι να δοκιμάσεις.
Δες αν μπορείς να βρεις την ασφάλεια του συναγερμού πριν φτάσεις να βγάλεις την μπαταρία.

EDIT: Μήπως είναι GT AUTO ALARM;

----------


## Dbnn

> Στο Getz δεν υφισταται feedback απο τις αλλες κλειδαριες.....



Σε κανενα δεν υπαρχει feedback. Μια να εχει βραχυκυκλωσει και να χει κολλησει δημιουργει προβλημα στις αλλες


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## .::Nikos::.

> Σε όλα τα αυτοκίνητα ο ηλεκτρομαγνητικός μηχανισμός για την κλειδαριά και ο μηχανικός μηχανισμός είναι μέσα στην πόρτα. Γιατί σου φαίνεται περίεργο...;



Δε λέω για τον ηλεκτρομαγνητικό μηχανισμό, αλλά για την κεντρική μονάδα που τα ελέγχει. Αν κι εσύ εννοείς αυτό, τότε μου φαίνεται περίεργο γιατί ακόμα και του 1993 daihatsu την κεντρική μονάδα κλειδώματος την έχει κάτω από το ταμπλό... (εργοστασιακό φυσικά)

----------


## johnnkast

> Σε κανενα δεν υπαρχει feedback. Μια να εχει βραχυκυκλωσει και να χει κολλησει δημιουργει προβλημα στις αλλες



Δεν ισχυει αυτο ...μην παιρνεις ορκο

----------


## picdev

> Σε κανενα δεν υπαρχει feedback. Μια να εχει βραχυκυκλωσει και να χει κολλησει δημιουργει προβλημα στις αλλες
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Scoda fabia 2002, και γενικά wv group , με siemens εγκέφαλο ηλεκτρικών, έχει feedback απο όλες τις κλειδαριές.
Ενα καλώδιο για κλείδωμα ξεκλείδωμα, και ένα για feedback, αν το feedback δεν δουλεύει σωστά, τότε δίνεις εντολή για κλείσιμο και μετά ξανοίγουν

----------


## nikakis30

Γρασάρισμα θέλουν. Ανοίγεις το κάλυμα της πόρτας και ρίξε αντισκωριακό στα ελατήρια των ηλεκρομαγνητικών.

----------


## vassilis3

το ίδιο πρόβλημα και εδώ αλλά δεν είναι μόνιμο μια παίζουν μία όχι Βρέθηκε τελικά η λύση?

----------


## picdev

............

----------


## vassilis3

> ............



?!!!!!!!!!

----------


## H3

> το ίδιο πρόβλημα και εδώ αλλά δεν είναι μόνιμο μια παίζουν μία όχι Βρέθηκε τελικά η λύση?



το ιδιο προβλημα και σε μενα ,για κανα μηνα ,και μετα τελος ,Στο δικο μου HYUNDAI ACCENT 00 ρωτησα και εχει 103 ευρω
η μοναδα για το κεντρικο κλειδωμα !! ,αισχος για δυο μαγνητικες επαφες και κατι ψιλοπραγματακια που εχει μεσα ,σκετη κλοπη

----------


## lefteris251

Εκανα ολα αυτα και αντισκωριακο και ελεγχο της ασφαλειας δουλεψε κανενα μηνα αλλα μετα τα ιδια...πατωντας το κουμπι κλειδωνει του οδηγου μονο και ολα τα υπολοιπα τιποτα...υποψιαζομαι οχι κατι ηλεκτρονικο αλλα κατι μηχανικα δεν πάει καλα...θα το ξανα ανοιξω καποια στιγμη. Ευχαριστώ πολυ όλη την παρεα και ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lefteris251

Φιλε Η3 ψαξε τίποτα απο εξωτερικό εγω π.χ. για αλλο αμαξι πηρα μπουτονιερα οδηγου για παράθυρα που ελέχει και τα 4 μεταχειρισμενη απο γερμανία με 35ευρώπουλα και ειμαι εδω και 2 χρονια κομπλε...εδω μου ζήτησαν 170Ε για καινουρια και μεταχειρισμένη 100 :O

----------


## aser

Εχουμε το ιδιο αυτοκινητο με μονοι διαφορα οτι εγω εχω του 2005, σε μενα κανει το ιδιο που περιγραφεις, απο το club του getz εμαθα οτι φταιει ενα σιδερακι που εχουν χαλαρωσει η βιδες κοιτα μηπως ειναι αυτο. Εγω ακομα και τωρα που σου γραφω δεν εχω καταφερει να ξεσφυξω της βιδες της κλειδαριας λες και καποιος εβαλε κολα logo στιγμης. Αυτο που κανω εγω και δουλευει απροβληματιστα ειναι να χτυπησω την κλειδαρια πανω στης βιδες της και ξεμπλοκαρουν ολες μετα.

----------


## lefteris251

Ευχαριστώ πολυ φιλε aser θα το δοκιμάσω και αυτό

----------


## picdev

> Εχουμε το ιδιο αυτοκινητο με μονοι διαφορα οτι εγω εχω του 2005, σε μενα κανει το ιδιο που περιγραφεις, απο το club του getz εμαθα οτι φταιει ενα σιδερακι που εχουν χαλαρωσει η βιδες κοιτα μηπως ειναι αυτο. Εγω ακομα και τωρα που σου γραφω δεν εχω καταφερει να ξεσφυξω της βιδες της κλειδαριας λες και καποιος εβαλε κολα logo στιγμης. Αυτο που κανω εγω και δουλευει απροβληματιστα ειναι να χτυπησω την κλειδαρια πανω στης βιδες της και ξεμπλοκαρουν ολες μετα.



Εκτός ότι έχουν ειδικη κόλλα lock , το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχουν σφηνωσει από τους κραδασμούς , πρέπει να πας σε φαναρτζη και να στις βγαλει , υπάρχει κόλπο που τις βαρας στο κεφάλι γύρω γυρω και βγαίνουν

----------


## H3

> Φιλε Η3 ψαξε τίποτα απο εξωτερικό εγω π.χ. για αλλο αμαξι πηρα μπουτονιερα οδηγου για παράθυρα που ελέχει και τα 4 μεταχειρισμενη απο γερμανία με 35ευρώπουλα και ειμαι εδω και 2 χρονια κομπλε...εδω μου ζήτησαν 170Ε για καινουρια και μεταχειρισμένη 100 :O



Καλημερα ,χρονια πολλα

Εχω βρει κατι απο ebay,αλλα προσπαθω να σιγουρευτω οτι πραγματι κανει για το δικο μου αμαξι  ,εδω υπαρχει ενα λεπτο σημειο
γιατι η HYUNDAI αλλαξε το ACCENT στο τελος του 1999 ,ετσι υπαρχουν δυο μοντελα accent  το 1999 ,το παλιο και το νεο που εχει 
αλλους κωδικους ανταλλακτικων

----------


## redondo7

Καλημέρα παίδες,ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γίνεται να βάλω κλείδωμα με τηλεχειρισμό στο accent,έχει μόνο χειροκίνητογια συναγερμό που ρώτησα μου είπανε ότι χρειάζεται πρώτα ένα μηχανισμό στην πόρτα του οδηγού,για να γίνει τηλεχειριζόμενο.

----------


## lepouras

μπορείς να βάλεις νομιστεράκια πίσω από τις πόρτες να το κάνουν χειροκίνητα. εσύ πως το καταλαβαίνεις. δεν πρέπει κάτι να τραβάει την κλειδαριά για να κλείσει? εφόσον ΔΕΝ έχει εσένα δεν πρέπει κάτι να μπει? και επίσης γιατί μόνο στου οδηγού? αν είναι να κλειδώνεις και να πρέπει χειροκίνητα να κλήσεις τις άλλες (που μπορεί να τις ξεχάσεις ανοιχτές) ποιό το νόημα? αν είναι για μία μόνο έ κλείσε την με το κλειδί. να μην παιδεύεσαι κιόλας. α και δεν είναι ανάγκη να πάρεις σβάρνα και άλλα θέματα για να ρωτάς το ίδιο. αν είναι να σου απαντήσουν το κάνουν και σε ένα.

----------


## redondo7

Κατρχήν είμαι καινούργιο μέλος,οπότε χαλάρωσε τον ρυθμό.Από την πόρτα του οδηγού,κλειδώνουν και ξεκλειδώνουν όλες οι πόρτες,αυτό που θέλω είναι να βάλω ασύρματο κλείδωμα,ρώτησα αν πράγματι πρέπει να μπει μοτεράκι στην πόρτα του οδηγού και για ασύρματο κλείδωμα,καλό μεσημέρι.

----------


## vasilllis

Ε αυτο δεν το αναφερες ομως οτι εχεις ηλεκτρικο κλειδωμα ξεκλείδωμα.οποτε χρειαζεσαι μονο ενα κοντρολερ η ενα συναγερμο καλυτερα .οτι σε βολεύει.γκουγκλαρε μια ειτε σκρουτζ ειτε ebay και εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## george Mp

Κλειδωνοντας την πορτα του οδηγου μηχανικα με το κλειδι δινει εντολη να κλειδωσουν οι υπολοιπες, αν πας να κλειδωσεις απο την πορτα του συνοδηγου θα κλειδωσει μονο του συνοδηγου.Θελει μοτερ στη πορτα του οδηγου.

----------


## vasilllis

Δεν την κλειδωνει ηλεκτρικά Γιώργο;εχει μια ηλεκτρικη στου συνοδηγου μονο;

----------


## george Mp

> Δεν την κλειδωνει ηλεκτρικά Γιώργο;εχει μια ηλεκτρικη στου συνοδηγου μονο;



Στου συνοδηγου αν ειναι δυπορτο, αν ειναι τετραπορτο εχει σε ολες εκτος του οδηγου.

----------


## redondo7

Σωστός george Mp,όπως το έγραψες,από την πόρτα του συνοδηγού,κλείνει μόνο εκείνη.Το μοτέρ,πρέπει να μπει στην πόρτα του οδηγού,ρώτησα σε κατάστημα με συναγερμούς,και μου είπε ότι μόνο τα hyundai δεν το έχουν και κοστίζει 30 ευρώ,δεν ξέρω από τιμές γιατί δεν έψαξα στην αγορά,για αυτό έκανα την ερώτηση στο φόρουμ.Μου έδωσε τιμή με συναγερμό cobra,μοτέρ,τεχνικά 200 ευρώ.

----------


## redondo7

Καλησπέρα παίδες,πέρασα από αντιπροσωπία hyundai,και μου είπανε πως για να γίνει τηλεχειριζόμενο κλείδωμα,υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να βάλω συναγερμό και μου προτείνανε συναγερμό medi με τεχνικά και μοτεράκι στα 200 ευρώ!

----------


## picdev

Καλά εγώ έβαλα με 5€ μία πλακέτα με 2 ρελέ από eBay .
Έχει ηλεκτρικές κλειδαριές ?

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## aser

> Καλά εγώ έβαλα με 5€ μία πλακέτα με 2 ρελέ από eBay .
> Έχει ηλεκτρικές κλειδαριές ?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Μπορεις να δωσεις καποιο link.

----------


## picdev

εχει ηλεκτρικές κλειδιαριές το αμάξι ? 

το type 2 πάρε

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-12V-10A-R...SVfdqLTBzd-Nhg

----------


## aser

Nαι εχει ηλεκτρικες κλειδαριες, ευχαριστω για το link

----------


## picdev

πρέπει να  βρούμε ηλεκτρικό σχέδιο , στο δικό μου έβαλα αντίσταση 180οhm, στο ένα ρελέ.
Πρέπει να βρεις τα καλώδια που πάνε στον εγκέφαλο του κλειδώματος 
Τι μοντέλο ειναι ?

----------


## aser

getz 2005

----------


## vassilis3

Τελικά βρέθηκε κάποια λύση
Εμένα ξεκλειδώνει όλες τις πόρτες αλλά καμία φορά δεν τις κλειδώνει πχ σήμερα το έχει πιάσει...

----------


## vassilis3

Τελικά το θέμα λύθηκε με αλλαγή της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής 
Επισυνάπτω φώτο για κάποιον που θέλει να προχωρήσει στην επισκευή της .Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει20171206_111622.jpg

----------


## Panoss

Σύμφωνα με αυτόν (ελπίζω να έβαλα το σωστό βίντεο) τα *μοτεράκια* των ηλεκτρομαγνητικών κλειδαριών, με τα χρόνια, εξασθενίζουν και θέλουν αλλαγή.

----------


## vassilis3

> Σύμφωνα με αυτόν (ελπίζω να έβαλα το σωτό βίντεο) τα *μοτεράκια* των ηλεκτρομαγνητικών κλειδαριών, με τα χρόνια, εξασθενίζουν και θέλουν αλλαγή.



Το μοτέρ περιστρεφόταν κανονικά εντολή δεν έδινε στις άλλες πόρτες

Οπότε ισχύει το παραπάνω

----------


## Panoss

Βασίλη, τι ακριβώς άλλαξες; Όλη την κλειδαριά από την πλευρά του οδηγού;
Στη φωτο βλέπω 'αντικατάσταση ρελέ' ('Replace Relay'). Και 'Καθαρισμό' δυο επαφών;

----------


## vassilis3

> Βασίλη, τι ακριβώς άλλαξες; Όλη την κλειδαριά από την πλευρά του οδηγού;
> Στη φωτο βλέπω 'αντικατάσταση ρελέ' ('Replace Relay'). Και 'Καθαρισμό' δυο επαφών;



Άλλαξα όλο το μοτερ με Γνησιο ανταλλακτικό, Στην Συνέχεια επισκεύασα το παλιό. Σημειώνω ότι δεν ανοιγει με βίδες και είναι πρεσάριστό. Είχα πίεση χρόνου και έκανα αντικατάσταση.
Επίσης να σημειώσω ότι απο την μεριά του οδηγου δεν χρειάζεται το μοτέρ αν και υπάρχει (για λόγους παραγωγής υποψιαζομαι) αλλά μόνο οι επαφες που δίνουν εντολή στις άλλες πόρτες και στο πορτπαγκάζ

----------


## Panoss

Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις δυο φωτογραφίες;
Μία της κλειδαριάς και μία του μοτέρ της;

Πόσο σου κόστισε το μοτέρ και από πού;
Αυτά τα λίγα. :Biggrin:

----------


## vassilis3

θες να μου πεις τι προβλημα υπάρχει για να σε βοηθήσω?

----------


## Panoss

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι παρόμοιο με του θεματοθέτη: κλειδώνω την κλειδαριά του οδηγού και οι άλλες δύο κλειδαριές (τρίπορτο είναι το Getz μου) μερικές φορές κλειδώνουν και μερικές φορές δεν κλειδώνουν.

----------


## vassilis3

> Το πρόβλημά μου είναι παρόμοιο με του θεματοθέτη: κλειδώνω την κλειδαριά του οδηγού και οι άλλες δύο κλειδαριές (τρίπορτο είναι το Getz μου) μερικές φορές κλειδώνουν και μερικές φορές δεν κλειδώνουν.



Για αρχή βγάλε την ταπετσαρία 
Αφαίρεσε την ντίζα τις κλειδαρίας και προσπάθησε να την τραβήξεις ή να την σπρωξεις  ποιο βίαια προκειμένου να δεις αν έχει χαλαρώσει το λαμάκι. Αν δεν παίξει περνάς στο επόμενο Βήμα
Βγάλε τη φίσα τις κλειδαριάς και έλεξε με πολύμετρο τα παρακάτω.
Σημειώνω ότι το 1-3 περνουν - + για να ανοιξει αντισροφα για να κλείσει ( αν όλα δουλευουν κάπου αλλου ειναι το πρόβλημα) αν δεν ακους το μοτέρ με τάση μάλλον θα πρέπει να προχωρήσεις σε ανταλλακτικό αν το ακούς όμως θα πρέπει να κάνεις αυτο που περιγράφω
Σου επισυνάπτω υλικό5.jpg3.jpg4.jpg
Τα έχω δημοσιοποιήσει και σε ενα club Που βρήκα στο facebook
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...4546547&type=3

----------

dalai (11-12-22), 

Panoss (06-12-17)

----------


## Panoss

,     ,  ' .
(    , , ,    )

----------


## vassilis3

> ,     ,  ' .
> (    , , ,    )



     .

----------


## keysmith

getz (2003).            "" (actuator)              (       ).    2011.          .         **               -   .        . 

**!        (   ).                     .

                                     . 
 door lock actuator                  ""                  .        ""/relay  (    "")   power lock relay   ( )     actuator             .

.  

      (  "   ")     (   )                 actuator      (/  ) .     actuator ( )     (   )                   "" ( ?     VASILIS3).   ..

----------

,         .        ,         10 .....

----------


## keysmith



----------


## keysmith

Getz    (   /  )    .&nbsp;<br>     /        (  )  
957351C010    
https://www.google.com/search?q=9573...hrome&ie=UTF-8

         / (/)     (   ""            )    U            "" ( )          .

       .        (   getz)         (100      , 60              ).               .

0)          (             ).
)       U    ""             .             
)   ""         "".       .       (reflow)    -    .        .     100%         .  .              .


    40-60   (   )

----------

konpan (10-12-22), 

mikemtb (09-12-22)

----------


## george Mp

,                   ,       ''''             .
         ,             .

----------

